# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Tarrant's Mess of a Mind

## Mes Tarrant

Greetings!!  ::D:  I thought I would give this DJ thing another shot. I'm still not sure how best to structure this... have a new post for every dream?  ::?:  Or maybe just for the longer/more interesting ones?

Anyway, assume that whatever I post happened last night unless I say otherwise.

And thanks to everyone who helped brainstorm a title.  :wink2:  And *Brandon Heat* for getting the ball rolling.

*BOLD* = DV member involved
This color = Lucid dream. (I'll also say which technique I used to induce it.)
Red = Dream sign
_Italics_ = commentary

Okay, I'll update the above as I post more dreams and figure out if I need to do more color coding than that.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I think I was there...  ::tongue:: 

Anyways, just keep posting, it'll help you out.  I'll even reply to your dreams to motivate you to keep going, as will others.

A new post for each dream would work.

Now get on it, sexy mama.   ::lol::

----------


## Sornaensis

Pssh, i helped along teh way too, lol.

----------


## NeAvO

Well each day will be a list of dreams...I thought that was obvious sheesh...j/k  :tongue2: 

You might want to edit the first post and do and intro, you know saying how you will show your lucids, common dream signs ect.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I walk into a random house and see a small round table to the side. *Oneironaught* and *Oneironaut* are sitting there with a third person, deeply involved in a serious conversation. The two DV members are the best of friends in this dream, most likely due to their screennames.  ::drink:: 

I quickly realize that this house is full of DV members, perhaps a convention that I didn't previously know about. I see a person X and muse at how handsome he looks. For some reason he reminds me of a young Paul McCartney. Suddenly everyone decides to go into the kitchen and cook. I walk in and the place is swarming with DV members, with *Oneironaught* standing in the center of the kitchen, barking out orders. Interestingly, everyone is wearing an apron and nothing else.  :Hi baby:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh jesus I wasn't expecting anyone to notice this thread so quickly! Okay NeAvO, that's a good idea, I'll do that.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I walk into a random house and see a small round table to the side. *Oneironaught* and *Oneironaut* are sitting there with a third person, deeply involved in a serious conversation. The two DV members are the best of friends in this dream, most likely due to their screennames.



We don't talk much but he is a cool guy.





> ...with *Oneironaught* standing in the center of the kitchen, barking out orders.



Wow, ok. I probably deserve that with the stink I made at the forum. Feel free to kick my dream self in the crotch.

Now, every one, take those aprons off at once. I demand it!

Oh, Mes? Did you want people to respond in your journal or should we all not be here?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh, respond away.  :wink2:  It'll help the motivation.

And Oneironaught, hehe "barking out" as in "I know what I'm doing, I'm head chef around here!" It was inspired by your general greatness, not by anything you said on DV!  ::D:

----------


## FreeOne

hooray!  i helped with brainstorming....kinda


was i at the hous mes?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yes everyone who's replied so far has helped with brainstorming. Thanks you guys.  ::hug::  Well I did _force_ you to help, but that's beside the point.

free, everyone was at the house but it a weird everyone-is-mixed-together way, as often happens in dreams. Wow I think this is going to inspire another DV dream for tonight.  :wink2:

----------


## Sornaensis

That would be crazy if we all had a shared dream!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*Dream 1 - Killer Clouds*

I was walking around outside with a friend and I noticed that the weather was fairly crappy. I turned toward the sky and saw clouds that had large holes in the middle, sort of donut-shaped. Suddenly the clouds started to fall on us, one by one! Each time they fell, they would become more and more solid. We started to fear for our lives and ran the heck out of there. That was probably the onset of one hell of a storm.

*Dream 2 - Creepy Ghost Kid*

I went into an elevator with a friend. Legend had it that if you went into that particular elevator with someone, that person would disappear and a ghost would appear in his/her place. I turned away for a second and when I turned back I saw a small, dark haired, ghostly girl. I thought, "Oh jesus god, she's going to turn into Samara and kill me in her horrible way!!" So I thought I'd take matters into my own hands. I promptly started to strangle her, and she stood there with a confused look on her face and remained generally benevolent.

*Dream 3 - Dream Journal!*

I must have had a false awakening, because at this point I was thinking to myself how great it was that I was remembering some dreams. I couldn't wait to post them on DV, but I also considered also posting them on this mother-of-all-LD-sites board. (I later woke up and was disappointed that there was no such actual site. Unless you count this one, of course.  ::D: ) Before I could post them online though, I knew I had to write them down by hand in my paper journal before I forgot them. I ran out of my house to find a nice, quiet place outside to sit and write. I went quite a long distance before I realized I didn't have my pen. I was really disheartened as I felt I was running out of time, but luckily a pen appeared before me on the ground. I sat down at a conveniently placed table and started writing, but the pen was ridiculously runny. Plus there were construction workers near by, and I needed my peace and quiet. I briefly considered stealing one of their pens but felt too guilty. I went over to another table and there were a couple of pens there to greet me.

*Dream 4 - That Bitch! And What's Up With Dad?*

_(Brief background history: I have an ex-roommate who is also an ex-best friend. She thinks she's way above me and is always giving me suggestions on how to improve myself. Her parents are from India. Call her P.)_

A couple of my old high school friends and I were sitting on a train, waiting for P to arrive. It was one of my friend's birthday. Suddenly I see P wave at us from the window, her hair all flowy and her smile all sparkly.  :Mad:  I thought, "Ooooh she thinks she's SO great! Well I'll just ignore her." She came in, sat down by us, and started to throw her wit and charm all about like the bitch she is.  ::blahblahblah::  I promptly ignored her. She gave the birthday girl a bunch of really weird Indian food as a present. She gave the non-birthday friend a bunch of bird related things for no apparent reason. Later in the day I went over to my friend's place, the one who received the bird presents, and she had bird things ALL over her room. You could barely see the floor or the walls. I said, "You really need to clean this up."

I got up the next morning (somehow it's the same dream though) and realized that last night my parents and their friends had a huge party while I was away with my friends. I hung around the kitchen waiting for some food and suddenly my dad got a call. He picked up the receiver and on the other end I could hear a young, hyper female saying things like, "Oh my GOD!! That was so wonderful!!!" My dad fell into embarrassed silence and quietly went in another room so no one could hear what she was saying. He came back later to join us at the breakfast table, and I sat there shocked and confused!  ::shock::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

_(I wasn't going to record this because I'd rather forget this dream, but, here we are!)_

I happened to be dating this guy. We were sitting together in a random place with chairs, and one of my ex-roommates (total bitch) kept trying to have him sit by _her_ and in a sense steal him from me. I got fed up with this and finally asked her directly, "Are you attracted to him?" She said, "Yes, in fact I am!" loudly enough so that he would hear her too. I marched up to him and demanded that he choose either me or her, and he immediately said he wanted me and didn't care about that beeatch.  ::banana::  Whoo! Dream going well so far.

Then that guy and I decided to go on a camping trip together to get away from the stress of everyday life. At the location, before we set up camp we took turns using the restroom. He went first and when he came out he pointed at the mirror. He had written something on the fog covering the mirror. It was a question about me, and below it, in different handwriting, was written, "Ask her who _she_ is attracted to." He walked out of the bathroom eyeing me meaningfully.

I went into the bathroom and decided to ask the mirror my own question. I wrote, "Should I marry him?" and it responded, in hard to read handwriting, "You must kill him. Kill him kill him kill him kill him." I was taken aback and just stood there, not moving, when I suddenly heard a commotion outside.

I ran outside and some medieval WAR had broken out on the camp grounds!! There were horses and Greek-like warriors with swords and shields. The air felt thick with an evil presence, and I knew something was about to go terribly wrong. I looked out into the field and saw a bald, thick-skinned warrior stand out among the rest. In fact he was racing as fast as he could in my direction, slaying anyone who got in his way. A couple of times someone managed to stick a sword in his chest. When that happened his body turned into a pile of bones that fell off the horse onto the ground and reformed back into his unwounded self. Immediately the word "Shaman" came into my head.

Suddenly, I felt some terrifyingly evil force to my right. I turned around just in time to see a big wheel of fire be released by some uknown being. This ring of fire rolled at high speed toward the guy who I was with, and I started to run toward him and shout at him to wake up. I knew this thing would kill him if it touched him. I hoped against hope that the Shaman would get there in time. Somehow I knew that his purpose was to protect my dreams from nightmares. 

The guy still didn't wake up, and to my horror the wheel of fire rammed into his legs and vanished. The Shaman and I finally made it to his side. He rolled him over onto his back and his legs turned into ash and disintegrated. I was devastated because I knew he was either dead or I would have a legless boyfriend. Then his upper half turned into stone, and I was certain he was dead. As the Shaman kept trying to heal him, a bystander ran over and started screaming. Suddenly the legless stone guy, with his eyes still closed and a pained expression on his possibly dead face, said, "Will you shut up??"

The End.

Maybe that Shaman guy is my dreamguide?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

speaking of eyes from neavo's DJ... my best friend used to have the prettiest green eyes. she has blue contacts and she wears them so much and she's had them for so long that her eyes are now blue... i dont know if that's possible or if it had anything to do with the contacts but what a coincidence that would be. gotta go prune the garden! have a wonderful day!

----------


## Sornaensis

wows, that was one messed up dream, lol.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That last one sounds insane.  A medieval war, time to choose a new campground I think.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aside form how messed up that sort of date would be if I were in your shoes, that dream was cool... 

As for the Shaman, maybe you should ask next time you're dreaming if the Shaman is your DG?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I know, how the heck do I manage to choose the worst places for a nice, er, romantic camping trip!! Thanks for les comments.  ::D:

----------


## fajam00m00

lol Mes, you got more replies to your DJ in ten minutes than I got in three years. Stop being so damn awesome.

Aside from that, nice crazy dream there. I always find that kind of chaos to be really fun to live through, unless of course it's a nightmare. I hope you LD soon. I would love reading that insanity. Oh, and dream about me!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe thanks father slave.  ::D:  I feel very encouraged.

Yeah that last dream felt nightmare-ish, in the sense that I had this feeling of foreboding throughout. I woke up just wanting to forget it. But now that it's been many hours and I've typed it out, seems just entertaining.  :wink2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Two of my friends and I decided to get away from daily stress. So, we decided to attend this show that was being put on in a local kindergarten classroom. We walked in and there were a few seats and portable chalkboards toward the back, and a water covered runway thing toward the front with seats along that. My friends and I sat by the runway and waited for the show to begin.

Colorful lights turned on above the runway, and a large group of sea otters popped out of the water and started to do very complex synchronized swimming!  ::o:  I was understandably shocked and yet very impressed, but upon closer examination I noticed that they were mechanical.  ::doh:: 

Suddenly the sea otters vanished and the water drained to reveal a railroad track. An announcer voice declared that they had a very special guest for us. We sat there in anticipation and suddenly Johnny Depp came out onto the runway, riding a miniature train.  ::holycrap::   ::goodjob::  My friends and I went ecstatic because we really didn't expect this ordinary kindergarten classrom to provide us with one of the most famous actors in existence. Depp rode down the runway on the train and did a few rock-star type moves. He was decked out in pirate gear, obviously. 

After his gig was up, other (unknown) actors took the stage. A projector shown an imagine onto the stage in a way that made it seem like the actors were _inside_ that image if they stood in front of it. Somehow with my dream-like powers I was able to glance backstage and see how it worked. Apparently the image from the projector bounced off of a transparent screen, and the actors just stood behind that screen. But they had to work hard to coordinate themselves with what was going on on the screen.

The show ended abruptly, and for some reason my friends and I and all the other people there were forced to do kindergarten-related activities since we were in that classroom. Everyone went over to the side of the room with the blackboards where we were given various assignments. A guy was there, about age 18, and he was so into this role playing that he said in a really kiddish voice, "This is easy, we just have to draw cakes!" 

I vaguely remember acting rebellious and getting into trouble.

Finis.

This is the second dream in a row where I "vacation" in the wrong place. :p

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*Dream 2 - Cicadas Galore*

_(Background: In waking life our area is infested with dead or dismembered cicadas.)_

I was walking down a bike path and saw ridiculously huge cicadas lying dead on the ground. They were about the size of a pineapple and they had very gooey bellies.  ::wtf::  I picked one up because I was feeling brave, and to my horror it was still alive. It grabbed onto my finger with its legs and wouldn't let go, and its gooeyness was just horrific. Suddenly Johnny Depp showed up for the second time this night and helped to pry it off.

I promptly forgot about Depp's existence because I saw another huge cicada but its stomach was transparent. It was filled with a water-like liquid, and inside of its belly was swimming a small dragon-snake thing.  ::shock::  I stared at it in shock for a while. It was small but very detailed with spikes running along its body and a long tail and tiny wings. I thought maybe this was the cicada's baby or something and I wasn't sure if I should free the dragon or not.

*Dream 3 - Fear My Wrath*

I was sitting here at the computer, reading through my DJ. *OpheliaBlue* posted a reply, but instead of words it was just a succession of pictures of small blue creatures. Below her was a reply from *NeAvO*, and he too didn't feel like posting actual words. He posted a ridiculously large picture of an ugly stuffed animal. 

To my right were sitting my mom and Jake Gyllenhaal _(no doubt inspired by Snooze's avatar)._ I guess they were watching me play around on DV. I suddenly got really angry at my mom because I decided that she was drunk, and Gyllenhaal immediately came to her defense. So I decided to take out my anger on him and I slapped him a few times as hard as I could. He got really angry, climbed ontop of the desk and onto the computer, and launched himself onto me from up there.  :Eek: 

I guess I was shocked out of my sleep then.

----------


## NeAvO

You know suprising that actually sounds like something I would do, I've had my fair share of silly animal avatars.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, Tarrant, these dreams make me wonder if anything right will go right in your dream vacations... first a war then Johnny Depp [though that's not a bad thing there]

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So I looked up what a cicada is and I wanted to cry. They are nasty looking! Well, after all, it is a bug! Ew. I would have woken up in a sweat if I had that dream you did! And as for Jake jumping on me, I don't think I'd wake up in shock, hahaha. I'd force myself to stay asleep and see what "punishing" things he'd do to me!!  :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

Love the first pic. OH MY GOD!!! I haven't replied in here for a while.  ::o:

----------


## Adam

I seems pictureds ake the dream more real  :smiley:

----------


## peppy

Yeah Mes, the pictures really do add to it.  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Awww I have two kitty avatars on this paaaage!!  ::smitten:: 

OH MY GOD IT'S NEAVO! *burns all the.. evidence..*

Adam, thank you for posting drunkenly in my DJ, I looooove it!!  ::D: 

Thanks peppyness!  :wink2:  (Does your avatar say that sentence in an Antonio Banderas voice?)

----------


## peppy

> Thanks peppyness!  (Does your avatar say that sentence in an Antonio Banderas voice?)



Why yes it does, how did u know?  :wink2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

Anyone else see the uncanny resemblence between the pic of the underwater bush and Mes's wings in her avatar and ESPECIALLY in her sig?

hmm... subconscious at work here, maybe?  ::eh::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Anyone else see the uncanny resemblence between the pic of the underwater bush and Mes's wings in her avatar and ESPECIALLY in her sig?
> 
> hmm... subconscious at work here, maybe?



 ::o:  Oooh! Didn't notice... but it's cool that they actually exist in real life, those plants!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Just stopping by to say hello! Gotta get ready. We're going to the mall!  :tongue2:

----------


## pyroguy305

Hey Mes... quite a nice little sex dream you had going there..  I'm gonna have to remember to stop in here from time to time..

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Hey Mes... quite a nice little sex dream you had going there..  I'm gonna have to remember to stop in here from time to time..



You better, or I'll kick you out of the house!  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

I remember a time when Dream Journals were used for recording our dreams and not social interations. Oh Dear God I smell of contradictory  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I remember a time when Dream Journals were used for recording our dreams and not social interations. Oh Dear God I smell of contradictory



 ::spam:: 

/me creeps into the shadows
NEAVO WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE?!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ah no it's better to say:

/me _shimmers_ into the shadows, meh meh meh.  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

lol dont mock me! im not english enough to say shimmers lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> lol dont mock me! im not english enough to say shimmers lol



Yes but we must take over Neenee's personality and confuse him!!  :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

> lol dont mock me! im not english enough to say shimmers lol



Never mind 'mate' lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Never mind 'mate' lol



you dont mock me either mister! lol

----------


## NeAvO

No one can pull of shimmering. That's my thang... :Pissed:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Mes!!! You haven't posted in your DJ in foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! WRITE SOMETHING DANG IT!  :tongue2:  

I love you Mummy Mes!!!
I love Daddy Adam too!!

I need some dreams to read other than Daddy's sex dreams hahaha. So dream something specially for me and post it!!!!

----------


## Adam

I just made a killer stir fry!!

Chicken, Mushrooms, carrots, pepper, these onion type things, with some nice sauce  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Meggy my child!! Arrr I know, must write down dreams again.. *promises to try on Monday before class*

Adam, are you going to share or just eat it all yourself??

----------


## Adam

Well you were too busy sleeping, if you came into the living room when I called you, you could have had some  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I am always willing to be awoken for some food!!  :tongue2:  When will you learn this.

----------


## Adam

Well - not my fault you could get your lazy ass out of bed  :wink2:  hehe

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Calling Mum a lazy ass wasnt my idea of spamming, Daddy... I'm disappointed.

----------


## Adam

Okay this is getting weird now  :tongue2:  lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What's weird? Me calling you and Mes Mum and Dad? I think it's fun!

----------


## NeAvO

I hate stir fries, especially when my dad makes them  :Sad:  And no that was not a way of me calling Adam my dad.

However where do I fit in with this family and before Mes says anything sarcastc:

Quiet Mes!

Ohh I'm posting in a dream journal and going way off topic. I feel like I'm in my own dream journal now  :tongue2:

----------


## pyroguy305

I guess all this craziness in the family makes me the unloved, adopted son.

Adam, can I call you daddy?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh that's right!!! Meggy, meet your brothers: Pyro, Peppy, and Vortex. They may be your half-brothers.. not sure... since this is a confusing situation!

Neenee, you are our butler. Adam and I decided this earlier. Well, it was mostly *my* decision, as you can imagine.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yes. Adam has adopted me. Because I need help with my LDing... which in turn means that Mes in my Mummy. 

Is NeeNee the butler cause he's English?  :tongue2:  

BOB THE BUTLER WITH TOM GREEN WAS FUNNY!! Neenee will you be a butler like HIM??

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Not only is Neenee English, but he's a waitor too!! So he has built up a good resume for himself.

Besides it's always good to get a young butler so you can break him in to the stereotypical image of a butler as he ages.

----------


## alexial

I've also seen Daniel Radcliffe in my dreams~! Awww.... but you got to see Johnny Depp... no fair!! xD I've only just started reading your dreams, and they're really imaginative  :smiley:  Like with the whole war breaking out at the campsite and synchronised swimming otters *thumbs up* I shall continue reading... have a bit of catching up to do hehehe

----------


## NeAvO

Hell NO!!! I'm not your butler  :tongue2:  Unless I get good pay and work as little as I can.

----------


## pyroguy305

Yea NeAvO... as the adopted son, its my job to get in trouble a lot and you can be that cool Butler helps me out like in Richie Rich...  You can refer to me as... Young Master >insert our family name here??< ..

Part of the trouble I will be getting myself into is pushing drugs and to keep you silent I shall pay you under the table.. unbeknownst to the rest of the family of course.. Now will you be the butler please??

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Thanks Alexial!!!  ::D:  Your post shall inspire me to post more dreams in here. *has taken a longer break than intended*

Neenee, take an example from her.

pyro, hmm yes, as your mother I encourage you to use this neuroliser *takes out a neuroliser from her pocket* if someone ever overhears your plans.

----------


## NeAvO

I changed my mind. I'm not your butler.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Neenee you've been neurolised like 5 billion times.. you don't have enough brain cells to change your mind!!  :tongue2: 

*2 LDs last night, hell yeah!!*  ::D: 

_(This happened within the first 4 hours of sleep. Technique: Went to bed and firmly said to myself, just once or twice, that I would have a LD. My favorite method.)_

I was standing around some empty factory, or some large open space like that. I don't remember how I knew I was dreaming.. I must have done the nose RC just out of the blue. I wasn't too excited or anything because for some reason I still felt very tired.. like I could _almost_ feel the heaviness of my real eyes.

Anyway, I decided to practice flying because in the past I've had confidence issues. I did really well this time - in fact I recalled one of my previous non-lucids where I flew up out of earth's atmosphere, and so I decided to do the same thing here! I flew higher and higher until I saw the earth below me.

The only problem was that this LD was very dark. As I hovered above the earth, I could only see its dark outline and a few distant lights somewhere below. I tried to spread one of the specs of light all around the globe so it lit everything up but to no avail.

Deciding this wasn't worth my time, I flew back to earth at high speed and had that feeling in my stomach that you get when you're on a rollercoaster. I suddenly remembered that I had read somewhere that *TwoShadows* sometimes jumps off ledges and falls backwards rather than forwards. So I decided to do this. I did it a few times but each time my dreamscape sort of wavered. I saw my body falling as if from another person's perspective which I didn't think was fair. I wanted to experience this properly!  :tongue2:  So I spent a lot of energy connecting the floaty spirit thing that I was with my body which was having all the fun.

***********

In a later dream, I was walking around and decided to do the nose RC just for kicks and giggles, and lo and behold I was lucid!! I couldn't believe it - everything was so realistic. I mean, it was like going to class one day and realising that it's all a dream. 

I was in an office setting. In fact, it was my workplace I think. This lucid I recall even less than the first one.  :Sad:  All I remember is I went looking for someone who works there in real life but I couldn't find him.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Good job with the LDs. That first one sounds really cool. I should break out of my comfort zone next time I'm lucid and try flying up really high. I've always been afraid to fly higher than telephone wires because I'm afraid of being sucked into space. I have to remember that it's a dream and I can control it, and I wont die in space because it's just a dream! I think that will be my own personal goal

----------


## Adam

Well I couldn't forget you, could I  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Luverly pic Adam  ::smitten:: 

Okay! This happened like 9 hours after sleep (I slept a lot to make up for the previous night). Technique: went to bed resolving to LD.

*Dream/LD - Schizophrenia?*

I was sitting around somewhere with a large group of people, waiting to be called somewhere. It was a place similar to where you would get your driver's license - lots of people, lots of waiting. One way or another, I found out that I was only waiting to be killed because my family wanted it that way. I became hurt and depressed and escaped out of there before anyone could notice I was gone.

I was roaming the streets, a wanted woman!  :tongue2:  I was walking on this high ledge on a house when some guy started to walk beside me. He introduced himself and smiled, clearly intent on cheering me up. I asked if he was gay (I'm pretty sure this came from chatting to a certain someone on MSN last night) and he said something to the effect of, "Most likely." I was a little bit disappointed but relieved at the same time because I knew that now I could hug him and be all cuddly if I wanted to without fear of consequences.  :tongue2:  

Suddenly a helicopter and two cars came for me. However, they sort of got it backwards - the helicopter landed on the ground while the cars landed on the ledge. One of the drivers yelled at me to get in. My friend Sara appeared next to me for unknown reasons. I had a lot of trouble getting into the car because it was a bit too small, but eventually I squeezed in. Sara, who in real life is taller than me, had no troubles. The gay guy sat somewhere up front.

We were whisked away to Chicago. I was dropped off at an average-sized hotel somewhere at the edge of downtown. Everyone intended to just leave me there and I was nervous because I didn't have a map of Chicago with me. I looked around to see if I could find Lake Michigan somewhere on the horizon but it was nowhere to be seen. One way or another, I convinced one of the drivers (who was now my friend as well) and the gay guy to take me with them, wherever they were going. They agreed.

Next thing I knew, we were at a crossroads type place, except it was three hallways instead of roads. There was a bridge above the hallways and the driver from the car was now driving a train. As I watched, the train started to disappear into thin air.  ::shock::  I didn't like this place that we were in at all, and now it looked like they were going to leave me there... I desperately demanded of the gay guy whether or not he was real since I suddenly had the realization that perhaps I was imagining all of this. I wrapped my arms around him and cried for him to not leave me. I grasped his hand to try to make sure he wouldn't disappear.

I now stood facing a hallway, and there was also one on the left and right of me. There were doors at the end of each one. I looked to the right and the driver of the train was standing in a corner, banging his head against a wall. I looked to the left and saw nothing there but felt some sort of evil presence. I looked ahead of me and saw the door at the end of that hallway unlock. I knew that that was where I had to go to keep safe. Still holding that guy by the hand, I grabbed the driver and dragged them as fast as I could to the unlocked door. I swung the door open, entered a small but safe room, and slammed the door shut behind me. 

This was a room where people were trained how to free-fall in lucid dreams.  Ah okay, so this is all a dream.  :smiley:  There was an instructor guy standing in the room, and he started to explain to me that you had to fall at a certain speed - if you fell to slowly or too quickly, you would wake up with a headache. I changed the scenery. I was now in a plane and jumped out of it, free-falling through the sky. I rotated and did tricks of all sorts to experience the sensations. I started to feel the dream waver, however, so I quickly changed the scenery back to that room where I knew the dream would be more stable. I made myself float in the air just a little bit above the ground, and I did all the same tricks except now I didn't have to experience the imagery-overload of falling through the sky.

OKAY OMG I'm late for work. Crap I won't get a chance to reread this for typos gah.

----------


## bro

Some of your dreams are rather amusing, and all pretty original. I've had fun reading them...keep it up.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Thanks bro!!  ::D:  How good to see you in here. Do you have a dj as well? I suppose I should go look for it before I ask.. if you do you might want to put the link in your sig!

Don't remember a single dream or anything from last night.. but then again I was drunk and in addition didn't sleep much.

The night before, however, I vaguely remember waking up in the middle of the night and going back to sleep right away as I was really sleepy.. and I remember molding a dreamscape with my mind that I actually ended up entering. Would be so cool if I could remember more.

----------


## mark

> I was now in a plane and jumped out of it, free-falling through the sky. I rotated and did tricks of all sorts to experience the sensations. I started to feel the dream waver, however, so I quickly changed the scenery back to that room where I knew the dream would be more stable. I made myself float in the air just a little bit above the ground, and I did all the same tricks except now I didn't have to experience the imagery-overload of falling through the sky.



Sweet!! 

Your dreams are great I like the skydiving thing I would love to do that bet it was a amazing feeling!

oh random question is that your kitten on your profile? its very cute  :smiley: 

oh and Neavo the buttler ha ha ha  :tongue2:  love it

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Sweet!! 
> 
> Your dreams are great I like the skydiving thing I would love to do that bet it was a amazing feeling!
> 
> oh random question is that your kitten on your profile? its very cute 
> 
> oh and Neavo the buttler ha ha ha  love it



Hehe hey mark!  ::D:  It was a cool feeling, kind of like falling out of a rollercoaster.

Nah that's not my kitten, but I saw the picture yesterday and didn't want to part with it.  :tongue2:  I do have a cat though, he is 12 years old already.

And NeAvO has volunteered to be the maid instead.

----------


## NeAvO

> And NeAvO has volunteered to be the maid instead.



With a sexy outfit!

----------


## mark

::shock::  your cat is 12!!! wow thats incredible...does your cat struggle to jump around then? lol

I used to have one to but he died  :Sad:  anyways it was a long time ago so its fine now.

NeAvO - ha ha  ::bowdown:: thats funny as owt lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What!!! You learn how to free-fall!?? I think I need to find this room!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> What!!! You learn how to free-fall!?? I think I need to find this room!



Yeah!! Hehe I'll take you there next time.

Mark..  ::shock::  why is that incredible? A cat's average life span is like 16 isn't it.. well MY cat's average life span is infinity, of course.  ::D:  Anyway he's doing fine, jumping around and playing and stuff.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> This was a room where people were trained how to free-fall in lucid dreams.  Ah okay, so this is all a dream.  There was an instructor guy standing in the room, and he started to explain to me that you had to fall at a certain speed - if you fell to slowly or too quickly, you would wake up with a headache. I changed the scenery. I was now in a plane and jumped out of it, free-falling through the sky. I rotated and did tricks of all sorts to experience the sensations. I started to feel the dream waver, however, so I quickly changed the scenery back to that room where I knew the dream would be more stable. I made myself float in the air just a little bit above the ground, and I did all the same tricks except now I didn't have to experience the imagery-overload of falling through the sky.



Haha. Awesome. Free-falling is the craziest experience, even when you know it's a dream. I've always wanted to try one of those things that they have downtown where you get in a room with a giant fan on the floor, and it pushes you up so you float around and can do all kinds of tricks like you're skydiving, so I can only imagine how fun that must have been, after you switched the scenery back to the room. 

Nice LD, Mes. Keep it up!!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Thanks O!!  ::D:  Ooooh I would love to experience one of those too. I doubt you would get falling sensations though. Ooh and I want to try one of those zero gravity things they use to train astronaughts.

----------


## mark

:Oops:  lol I didnt know they lived that long lol mine only lived until it was 2  :Sad:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> lol I didnt know they lived that long lol mine only lived until it was 2



 ::shock::  Awwww!! What happened?

----------


## mark

> Awwww!! What happened?




I moved to a new house and he didnt much like it inside all the time so let him out and he got ran over on the main road out side  :Sad:  I was really gutted

I loved him he was a propper legend lol I used to play catch with him and he shared my fear of wasps ha ha  ::roll:: 

the reason I was shocked is because everyone I know who had a cat which granted is only 3 people ha ha, they all have been ran over by the age of 3...its cos I live in a fairly busy city so many cars

----------


## Kromoh

:woohoo:  Yay I influenced Mes' dreams  ::D: 

next step will be hypnotising through MSN  :Good idea: 


.

..

...


You are feeling sleepy..... your eyelids are getting heavy... when I count to 3, you will fall asleep..... 1.... 2.... 2.5... 2.7........ 2.9.....

----------


## bro

Spam in the dream journal...uh oh...Oh well, if you're ok with it Mes, I'll add to the Mess...(get it...[sarcasm]oh, I'm so witty [/sarcasm]) 

I've heard of those zero gravity things...or maybe it was something different, where in training for skydiving and freefall they have you in a large padded suit and slowly increase the speed of an enormous fan below you until your floating. 

that sound like lots of fun.

Sorry about your cat Mark...seems she didn't live nine lives eh?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Mark, go with ze indoor-only cats in that area eh?

Kromoh, was wondering how long it would take you to reply, jeez.  :tongue2:  Hehe.

HI BRO!!  ::D:  Nah I'm perfectly fine with the spam. It's been quite spammy from day one. 

*Short LD yay*

_(Techniques: None. Happened about 4 hours after falling asleep.)_

This was one heck of a crazy dream, fortunately or unfortunately mostly forgotten. Some girl and I were secret agents of some sort, and we were on a mission to do some ... stuff... at a mansion and then get out as quickly as possible. We climbed onto a very small platform which started to immediately rise up. It was supposed to lift us up through a hole in a ceiling where we would finally be in the clear.

Suddenly, with an urgent look on her face, the girl turned to me and said:

"Do a reality check. _Right now_."

Startled, I held my nose and could still breathe and holy crap, quite unbelievably, it was a dream. I stared at the girl wide-eyed and expected her to have the same reaction, but she had suddenly gone blank-eyed. 

I took this opportunity to jump off of the platform (which was still rising) and fly off through the wall of the mansion.

Don't remember anything else.  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Shred

i had a short LD too. keep it up!

----------


## AURON

I blame it on the full moon....i've been looking at my DJ and it seems I always have a LD the night before, and I don't remember shit the night of the full moon.  and thats all I have to say about the war at vietnam.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Thanks ranma!

Psylis, maybe its psychological. Then again there's a_ doctor_ over here who swears by the full moon.

Well, I had 5 hours of sleep last night _at most_, but I had some pretty crazy dreams. I don't exactly have the time to type them up but I'm trying really hard to not study at the moment.  :tongue2: 

*Another WWII Dream! Gaaaah*

My parents and I had survived WWII and I lived to adulthood. I somehow got the chance to see how it all happened. There was a rundown building that people were hanging around, and this building was right next to a brick wall. If you were on top of the building, you could see over the brick wall where all the Nazis hung out with their tanks.

Some kids who were at the top of the building started to dance about, making fun of the Nazis who could see them from over the wall. I watched as one of the tanks slowly turned to aim at them. A second before it fired, I saw myself, as a child, lunge myself off of the top story of the building. I barely missed the canon shot, but others weren't so lucky.

Immediately, chaos ensued. There were more shots and explosions everywhere as people scattered for dear life. I was now myself as a child, in first person rather than watching it all like a movie. I was a bit crippled from the fall but managed to crawl under a few boards in an attempt to hide. Looking out through the cracks in the boards, I could see people running around and many tumbling to the ground as they were shot at. An old woman ran toward me to try to hide in the same spot. She got as far as getting on her belly to wriggle her way in, but suddenly someone pulled her away by the feet. 

I'm not sure what happened next but I think I died because I remember being confused about how it was possible for me to have lived to adult hood...

*Treasure hunting* 

All I remember about this one is that it was creepy. This girl was on some sort of treasure hunt, and she spent her time digging up (German) graves. In each grave, she found some really exciting clue that led her to the next.

Yeah okay I gotta go.

----------


## The Cusp

Hey, when did you start posting dreams in here? :wink2: 

Is there more to the treasure hunt?  I sounded like a good one.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Hey, when did you start posting dreams in here?
> 
> Is there more to the treasure hunt?  I sounded like a good one.



HA!  :tongue2: 

There was more.  :Sad:  It's gone bye-bye now.

----------


## peppy

Pretty interesting dreams there Mes. Alot of your dreams seem to have alot to do with the Nazis.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Pretty interesting dreams there Mes. Alot of your dreams seem to have alot to do with the Nazis.



Isn't that SOOO true??  ::shock::  I don't quite understand why. Ha, maybe I should post in the dream interpretation thread.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*Advanced Lucid Task Completed WOOOOT!* 

Happened after about 4 hours of sleep. 

Something really weird was going on and I thought to myself, "Errr... yeah... I'm just going to do a reality check, okay?" So I did the nose RC and became lucid. I was in my college apartment and suddenly remembered the advanced task. I remembered how Adam pulled his head out of the mirror so I decided to do that.

I took a deep breath (or whatever the equivalent is in LDs), walked up to the mirror in our hallway, and punched my hand through it as hard as I could to make sure that it would go through. It felt like glass was scraping my skin but it went through nonetheless. With surprising ease, I wrapped my fingers around my reflection's neck and pulled the head out of the mirror!

For a second I forgot what I was supposed to ask it (I had only read the tasks of the month like once a few days ago) but then it came to me. I asked, "Why do we dream?" and the head just stared at me without saying anything. It was still acting like too realistic of a reflection so I thought I should do something to "wake it up." So, I threw the head as far up into the air as I could (to startle it maybe, hehe) and caught it. This time it still looked like me but it was an older and uglier version. I asked, "Why do we dream??" and it started to give me this cynical look of just plain loathing..  ::shock:: 

So I decided to let it be and I stuffed the head back into the mirror. By now my entire reflection had become a bit haggard. I thought to myself that since I had gotten this far, I might as well conquer my mirror phobia and just go through the damn mirror. So, I lunged into it as hard as I could, felt glass scrape against my body, and entered a black void.

I floated around in this void for a while and suddenly felt myself start to lose lucidity. I started to feel the sleepiness of my real body... but I rubbed my hands and did whatever else I could think of to stay lucid, and finally the black void became a new dream scene.

Then I don't know what I did but yeah... who cares...  :woohoo:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Congrants! That was pretty cool! Even if you didn't tell yourself why you dream that was still awesome! 

Do all your mirror passing dreams include that scraping feeling? I always feel like I'm going through something that's melting and box shaped, like the other side is really a tunnel or something.

----------


## mark

wow nice one I see what you mean by the violent way of doing things...lol poor head probably never seen it coming ha ha must admit found it brilliantly funny  ::rolllaugh::  ::bowdown::

----------


## Adam

Hey well done for managing to pull your head out the mirror, sounds a little violent though lol.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Mes has a lot of people come to her DJ lol I mistook this for a topic on accident O.o

----------


## Xaqaria

Your mirror experience is similar to my own. I've only gone through a mirror twice and the first time I tried, I just came in to a shapeless grey void. It made me think of a world the color of a nonreflective mirror; like what you would see if you got "behind" the reflection.

----------


## peppy

Congrats on completing the task, it was quite enjoyable to read.  ::goodjob2:: 

I'm so jealous...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

So... damn.  ::?:  Wow. I haven't err... yeah. This needs to be fixed right away, starting with this morning's dreams.
*
Dream 1 - Young Keanu!*


(Dislaimer: I know Keanu Reeves sucks as an actor, barring the Matrix. But he is so good to look at.  ::D:  )

I was walking about and suddenly I saw someone who looked like a really young version of Keanu Reeves. I came to the "logical" conclusion that I had somehow gone back in time, and this was in fact young Keanu. He looked to be about 17 years old.

I walked up to him and without any sort of introduction started questioning him about things. I couldn't remember exactly what Keanu was ethnically, so I took I guess. I asked, "So, are you half Chinese half Hawaiian or something like that?" and he was like, "Errrr...   ::eh::  no." A bit taken aback, I asked him other random questions to which I was expecting certain replies if he was indeed Keanu, but none of his answers fit what I thought I knew!

Very disappointed, I cut the conversation short and said that I mistook him for someone else. I left without another word and went inside some house to use the bathroom. As I was in the bathroom, I _knew_ that the Keanu guy  had decided to follow me. I opened the bathroom door and sure enough, there he was in the hallway. I looked at him and he said, 

"Here's the thing. I... have a hard on."

I smiled, told him to wait one minute, and went back in the bathroom to errr clean myself up hehehe.  ::D:  Nevermind that he was all of 17...  I came back out and he walked over to me, expectantly, but of course here is where the dream ended.





*
Dream 2 - Near death Orlando*

I was walking around some dangerous cave type thing with a small group of people. We had previously lost a couple of members and were now looking for them. Suddenly someone up ahead screamed in agony as we stumbled upon the dead, half buried body of one of our members. Next to him was a half buried but still alive Orlando Bloom with a sword sticking out of his stomach. I pulled it out and managed not to kill him in the process. I decided that I would be the one responsible for him, so I put him on a gurney type thing and dragged him along with us as we kept walking. I had to drag him up and down stairs and everything... so finally I decided that this was too difficult and that it would be easier to just carry him. I hung him over my shoulder and he weighed as much as a couple of blankets.  ::?:  

We exited the caves and entered a building of sorts. My mom was there, saw Orlando, and immediately started to pretend to mourn his likely death. I hadn't noticed before but colorful hair clips hung off of his clothing, and my mom took a couple off and put them in my hair as a sort of ceremonial funeral thing... I don't know. But it was pissing me off and I got out of there before she got too carried away. 

I came upon a mirror and saw a very small fairy in it. I'm not sure who she was... but it was clear that she and I were old friends. She was only able to speak with me through the mirror because she had moved far far away somewhere and this was the only way to communicate. Maybe she was like my Navi? Anyway, she spoke to me really excitedly and gave me instructions about things... but if someone else from my group asked her a question, she would turn a bit evil and scream at the person to shut up. I don't remember how this whole episode fit into my dream, if at all, but I still had Orlando drooped over my shoulder, so I bid her farewell.

The scene cut to a week or two later. I was sitting at Orlando's bed side at a hospital. He was lying down in the bed, much improved since last I saw him but still very week. Apparently he was a college student because he said he was worried about his classes. He says he was now "pailing" them.  ::eh:: 

*Dream 3 - Haunted house fragment*

Some friends and I were about to enter a haunted house (not a real one, but the ones you pay to get in to...). Signs outside of it said things like, "Moderately scary." We met our tour guide who was dressed as a clown. He looked at us and said, "Did we say... _moderately_ scary?" Then his face morphed into something really freaky and he boomed, "GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!" and laughed maniacally.  ::shock::

----------


## bro

Yay for restarting the DJ! Hormonal young Keanu huh? Hehe...Chinese Half Hawaiin? You got it! (not really I don't think   :wink2: )...But but...he said he had a well..you know..(insert dirty word here)...you couldn't let him continue to have that! Bah...

Anyway, good way to restart, you gave me a nice laugh with that dream

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hahaha!!  ::D:  Thanks Bro.

----------


## mark

ha ha that keanu dream was funny! lol I laughes when he told ya he had a hard on lol  :tongue2: 


I alos im glad you are back writing your DJ it always was a fun read  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Thanks Mark!!  ::D:  I'm excited about starting it up again too. Especially if I can remember more dreams like the Keanu one.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wellllll I wasn't going to type this up because I don't have motivation these days to write down dreams... but it was too, er, _interesting_, to pass up.

*Dream: Angelina Jolie*

Angelina Jolie worked at a counter at a movie theater or some place like that. My friends and I would go there very often, and I would be especially giddy about seeing her. Eventually, I decided that she was no longer my type and that I needed to find someone else to crush on.

A few weeks later, I was walking inside some building and ran into her. She became very emotional.. even hysterical. She demanded me to tell her why I stopped going to the theater to see her. I tried my best to calm her down. I convinced her to come with me to some place more private so we could discuss this. 

She grudgingly followed me until she saw a men's bathroom. I kept walking and soon noticed that she was no longer behind me. I turned around to find her standing in the doorway of the men's bathroom, singing a lullaby to an imaginary baby.  ::disconcerted::  I realized that this woman had some major problems.

The scene skipped to later that day. She was erm, naked, and she was holding on to me, crying and asking why I had abandoned her. I tried my best to sooth her, all the while trying to figure out what the hell I was going to do with this nut case!! 

....

I woke up this morning and for the longest time couldn't shake the realization that the real Angelina Jolie was highly unstable.

WOOOHOOOOOOOOO FOR LESBIAN-ISH DREAMS!!!!  :boogie: 

I need to celebrate by putting a picture of her in here, but I can't find a good enough one. Help?

----------


## ninja9578

Wow MT, that was kinda hot, I gotta admit.

----------


## bro

Yay! Good to see the Mess back up and running, for a bit.





> WOOOHOOOOOOOOO FOR LESBIAN-ISH DREAMS!!!!



I very much agree.

-What a strange dream to start with again...Angelina Jolie, your crush..Hmm..she turned out to be very demanding of you eh? Then cradling a fictional baby..that wasn't strange at all and then a naked Angelina gripping you...well, err---at least you tried to soothe her.  :tongue2: 

I wonder what this dream could mean ::?: . I will ponder it. ::lol::

----------


## Kromoh

LOL thread revival??

Haha great dream xD

here's a hell of a nice picture:


*Spoiler* for _picture - don't open if children are beside you_: 









and here's a nicer one:


OMG... Mes + angelina... to much for my mind -.- brb gotta do something in the bathroom xDDD

----------


## bro

> LOL thread revival??
> 
> Haha great dream xD
> 
> here's a hell of a nice picture:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OMG... Mes + angelina... to much for my mind -.- brb gotta do something in the bathroom xDDD



Ahahahah, Kromoh...you make my night..so spontaneous, it's great ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::o:  Omg, boobs in my DJ, YES!!!!  ::D:  Hahahaha. Although I am pretty sure that pic is photoshopped. Her boobs are a bit smaller than that. Trust me, I know.. I've been there.  :Hi baby: 

Thanks ninja bro and Kromoh!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

WOW a blast from the past!!

Just what I need to be reading with a hangover haha! I never have any dreams of famous people  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

p.s Christmas Prezzie for Mes  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> p.s Christmas Prezzie for Mes






 ::o:  O...M...G... that is perfect.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

It is on it's way  :wink2:  x

Or there is always:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> It is on it's way  x
> 
> Or there is always:



Ahhhh!!! I seriously need that now.

----------


## Adam

You really want one?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> You really want one?



Yes!  ::o:  Why, do you have one?

----------


## Adam

Well I am ordering a bunch of stuff from that company, they are in America, its only like $10 or something like that, so would order you one, but you have to take a picture for me with it on  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Well I am ordering a bunch of stuff from that company, they are in America, its only like $10 or something like that, so would order you one, but you have to take a picture for me with it on



BLAAAHHH!!!  ::D:  IT'S A DEAL! What's the site url?

----------


## Adam

www.thinkgeek.com > Its awesome! So much cool stuff there  ::D:

----------


## bro

This may just become the new fashion.. "meh" shirts. Mes! you'll be among the first to get that going.

Hehe, the ad on that site for the LED illuminated sink is ridiculous.. ::D: 

"Own The Keenest Faucet On The Block..."
"Tired of that same old monotonous water?  Bored with water that doesn't  look like futuristic alien mouthwash?"

I twawt t'was a bit funny.

----------


## Adam

That site is just amazing, there is so much in my basket waiting for me to order! Its aesome  ::D: 

p.s sorry Mes for crashing your DJ  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Enjoy your various entertaining items. *Bookmarks site* :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::laughtillhurts::  about the faucet!

Oh don't worry, you know me, I live for the conversations in my DJ.  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Alright. Post #3000.  ::shock::  Christ. 

Notes for later: - whales dream, robots dream.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Alright. Post #3000







> *3,003* (13.46 posts per day)



Should we call you a dedicated, active member or a professional post whore?  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Should we call you a dedicated, active member or a professional post whore?



Well it's your choice, but please take note of this here gun in my hand..  ::sniper::   :tongue2:

----------


## Wavefunction

I think I'll call you a dedicated, active member...  ::shock::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*Dream - Plane Crash, China, Ghosts.. all in a night's work.*

I was taking a plane ride across a river. I was happily looking out the window when suddenly I felt the plane take a sharp right turn, and I saw that the scenery out the window shifted to a very strange angle. I realized that the plane was losing control, and we were going down _fast._ Everybody on board was panicking, and I tried to brace myself for the impact. We hit water, hard, but everybody seemed to be okay. The plane was flooding with water, so we made it out of there as quickly as possible. 

Scene changed. I was in my bedroom, and it was nighttime. I began to see very scary, evil, gruesome-looking ghosts out of the corner of my eye. I knew that these were things that only I could see. I prayed that I would be able to survive the night. Suddenly a ghost of a 7 or so year old girl appeared in front of me. She looked like Alice in Wonderland, except she was about 7 feet tall! I went to her and tried my best to befriend her. I figured that if I were to survive the night, I would have to get one of these ghosties on my side. As I talked to her, she changed into a dark skinned man. Fine, whatever works. I went to bed and dragged the ghost in with me. I made him wrap himself around me, and I covered my eyes with my hands so as not to see any of the other ghosts. To my dismay, I could still see through my closed eyelids and through my hands.  ::roll:: 

Scene changed. I was crossing a bridge over a small gorge. There were lucious trees and other greenery all around me, as well as other bridges. There were men working near the bridge, wearing traditional-looking pointy hats. I realized that I was in China! I felt overwhelmed with awe: to actually be in a place that I only ever read about, or only ever saw on TV! I saw my half Chinese half German acquaintance walking about nearby. Since this was a poorer area of the country, I also saw *Angelina Jolie* ambling about.







What a night. No wonder I woke up tired as hell at 2 PM.  :tongue2:  In other news, I was all set and ready to do a video journal... but now I don't know how I feel about the competition thing. I don't want to be a part of a popularity contest. Hmmm.

----------


## AURON

> *Dream - Plane Crash, China, Ghosts.. all in a night's work.*
> 
>  I figured that if I were to survive the night, I would have to get one of these ghosties on my side.  I made him wrap himself around me, and I covered my eyes with my hands so as not to see any of the other ghosts. To my dismay, I could still see through my closed eyelids and through my hands.



 :Eek: 
Wait a second!  Instead of fighting or running you go the Patrick Swayze route and befriend it?  I've been seeing some crazy crap in my dreams but never once was i thinking "cant beat it join it".

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Wait a second!  Instead of fighting or running you go the Patrick Swayze route and befriend it?  I've been seeing some crazy crap in my dreams but never once was i thinking "cant beat it join it".



Hahaha!  ::D:  You should try it. You'd be surprised!

----------


## NeAvO

The return of Messy Mae's dream journal  ::o:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Okay  ::bslap::  Must revive DJ!!

I tried a WILD last night. I was trying to do Clairity's technique, but I just couldn't make myself change sleeping locations like she recommends! Because of that, I think I didn't get a chance to wake myself up enough for it to work. Oh well, maybe next time.

*Dream 1: Animal Rescue*

It was outside by a house of sorts, and I saw some white bunnies in the back yard. They looked a bit famished, so I threw them some pieces of bread which they eagerly ate. I then noticed that there was a white cat sitting on a ledge. I threw it some bread as well, although the task required much more coordination this time since the ledge was small. More white cats emerged, and soon my bread was gone. All of a sudden, a bunch of very small, famished, yet adorable white puppies showed up! I had nothing to give them, so I had to settle with just petting them and trying to comfort them. My favorite of the dogs had some sores on its body. I decided to foster all of these animals until they were healthy enough to get adopted (yeesh, I watch too much_ Animal Precinct_). When I got home, I noticed that this guy Anthony from work had left an urgent message on my answering machine, warning me not to touch the puppy with the sores.  ::shock::  I immediately scrubbed my hands clean, hoping that that was enough. Anthony later stopped by my house to scold me and to tell me to go to the doctor.

*Dream 2: Cat Woman*

This was sort of like a video game setting, or maybe X-men setting... something of the sort. Somebody gave me the power to turn into a kind of feline with really long claws and great agility and strength. I eagerly tested out my powers on the nearest big bad guy. It felt great.  :tonguewiggle:  Later, my powers were enhanced ten fold, and I was able to defeat bad guys much easier than before. I also got into the habit of jumping onto the ceiling and sticking to it with my claws, waiting for someone to approach, and then deal them the death blow from above. 

(It was awesome. It was really nice to get some aggression out. I feel more relaxed than usual today.)

*Dream 3: Parents, food, movies... gah*

This was quite a mix of dreams. This girl Cate (also from work) happened to be my sister, and I felt really hurt that my dad liked her more than he liked me. I went and baked some sort of crispy sweet dish (that had tea at the bottom of it  ::hrm::  ), but it turned out soggier than expected. My mom still tried it though and liked it.

I went to watch some Russian movies and realized that this guy Tim (from work, yeesh) was in all of them. He had a little half-black daughter. It was all very cute. It was funny though because he was acting exactly like his real self in the movies, even wearing the same clothes. The last movie I watched was of some people watching a movie at a theater, and Tim was being a bit disruptive in the front row, and this very imposing Russian voice commanded him to sit down.




I can't believe I dreamed of 3 people from work. What is going on!  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Even though this is a Monday and I had to get up early, I was still feeling adventurous enough to try a WILD... well, I set_ two_ alarms to wake myself after 4 hours, and I ended up turning off_ both_ of them in my sleep!  :Bang head: 

*Dream 1.5 - Music madness*

I was sitting around, and the most amazing sounding 60's music was playing in the air around me. It wasn't coming from speakes, but it was rather as if the air itself was saturated with the stuff. It may have been late 50's music as well. None of that psychedelic stuff (like _Incense and Peppermint,_ which I do love  :tongue2:  ).. instead the songs were the mellow kind, sung by deep voices. An example might be Elvis's song that goes, "But I can't help falling in love with youuuu." Anyway, listening to the songs was amazing because of how encompassing they were.

In a later dream, I was standing making photocopies at work, listening to my ipod. This guy Anthony from work came in dressed as Harry Potter...  ::hrm::  

(Ironically, I woke up this morning to find that my ipod had died.)

----------


## Man of Shred

Early 60's psychedelic music rocks. Yeah I hate that with WBTB. I have a bad habit of falling right back to sleep. ::shock::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi. Thanks for popping into my journal. 
That dream you commented on, that was the second dream I've had of my sister on fire. Poor girl.

Don't you just love the feel of music in dreams? 
I do and I miss it.

----------


## mark

sounds like a nice dream with the music and all!  :smiley: 

lol I laughed at the alarm thing he he its so hard to rationally do stuff when you just wake and that part with the bloke dressed as harry potter is cool...are you a fan at all?

----------


## ninja9578

> Even though this is a Monday and I had to get up early, I was still feeling adventurous enough to try a WILD... well, I set_ two_ alarms to wake myself after 4 hours, and I ended up turning off_ both_ of them in my sleep!



Way to go Mes  :tongue2:   I hate when that happens.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Thanks for de comments!  ::content::  Music and people on fire rocks. 

Yeah I love Harry Potter.  ::D:  The guy was funny-looking though because he is over 30 years old IRL, but he was wearing some teenager's school outfit.

Anyway!

*Dream - Lucid, woohoo!*
_
(Technique: while falling asleep, told myself with strong conviction, twice, that I would have a lucid.)_

I was in a dark house. I was on a mission to find something. As I was looking around, I applauded myself for being so brave because the house was really dark and spooky-looking. I alternated between lighting a match (which worked extremely well... pretty much lit up entire rooms at once) and using a flimsy flashlight. I suddenly started to hear voices. I went in the direction they were coming from.. they were coming from somewhere way down, maybe from the depths of the house's basement. As I walked further down (there were lots of stairwells), the voices got louder and louder, and that encouraged me to go faster. I got to the first level of the house (which was right above the basement) and suddenly stopped in my tracks. This is _MY_ house! But... but I'm away at college right now! Ahhh I must be dreaming!

The voices were still there, but now they were saturating the air.  ::shock::  I didn't plan on hanging around that place any longer, so I immediately flew up through all the levels of the house. I had some trouble getting through the final roof of the house, but I managed to push my way through. I flew around for a while.. the whole scenery was quite dark, like the kind of darkness right before sunrise. I'm sure this is because that's exactly how dark it was IRL at the time. I immediately went looking for someone who I had been meaning to summon. I flew around, calling this person's name over and over again... probably not the best technique...  ::lol::  and then I woke up.

----------


## Adam

Congrats on the Lucid Miss Mes  ::D: 

YOU MUST DREAM OF ME

 ::banana::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Haha thanks!  ::D: 

Okay I will next time!

 ::dancingcow::

----------


## Adam

o0o0o I saw a job in Madison, Wisconsin today which I sent my CV too, is that near you?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> o0o0o I saw a job in Madison, Wisconsin today which I sent my CV too, is that near you?



 

 ::o:  That's precisely where I live!!  ::D:  What job??

----------


## Adam

Here: http://jobs.efinancialcareers.com/jo...#37;20analyst/

I sent my CV to a few places in America to see if I can get a 6-12 month contract to have a bit of experience working outside the UK  ::D:

----------


## mark

hey! nice one on the lucid there! its cool you managed to get through the roof, I always get stuck lol

That technique for summoning people has worked once for me, do you know any other good ones?

----------


## ninja9578

> I immediately went looking for someone who I had been meaning to summon. I flew around, calling this person's name over and over again... probably not the best technique...  and then I woke up.



You can use my name, we all know it was me  :tongue2: 

Nice lucid, I always have trouble with the roof too, don't know why, I always have to fly out a wall.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Okay I'm posting this in the hopes that it will leave my brain, hehe. Oh and I'm also skipping class at the moment, but that's unrelated. *tries not to be a dorky student who feels guilty about skipping class GAHHH*

*Dream from 2 days ago - Nightmare!* 

There was a small family who lived on the top floor of a building. They were quite rich, so they were able to afford some eccentric apartment that had no walls. Apparently that was the newest trend, and it was also probably quite warm all year round. The parents were young, and they had a 5-or-so year old daughter.

One night, while the family was getting ready for bed, the daughter was dancing around the apartment on her toes, immitating a ballerina. Suddenly, there was a loud crack as all of her toes broke, and she lost her balance and fell off the side of the building, plummeting several stories down. She quite clearly had died. 

All the days that followed, the girl's ghost still lived with the young parents in the apartment. During most of the day, the ghost looked perfectly alive. No one could even tell that the girl was a ghost by looking at her. However, every night before bedtime, the girl would transform into a white, decaying, absolutely frightful sight. Her toes would hang broken in grotesque directions, and she would solemnly float toward the edge of the building and plummet down. The family was doomed to relive that moment every single day for the rest of their lives.


 :paranoid:

----------


## mark

::shock::  ah no that does not sound nice at all....those nightmares can be horrible I know that 

 ::hug::  I hope it does not bother you tonight though  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oh and I'm also skipping class at the moment, but that's unrelated. *tries not to be a dorky student who feels guilty about skipping class GAHHH*




Hehe.  ::wink:: 





> *Dream from 2 days ago - Nightmare!*



Ooh. That's a creepy one, right there. Those ghost dreams can be freaky, on their own, but especially so when the ghost is a 5 year old little girl. It's just not a very pleasant image.  ::|:

----------


## Sanquis

"she would solemnly float toward the edge of the building and plummet down"

Gives me an image of Al'tair of Assassins Creed doing a leap of faith into an abyss. Weird nightmare though, sounds scary but not JUMP-OUT-IN-YOU-FACE-AND-MAKE-YOU-WAKE-UP scary though.

----------


## ninja9578

::shock::  That sounds gross, but kind of cool.  Good thing Stephen King doesn't lucid dream or he might steal your dream  :paranoid:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

O!!  ::bowdown:: 

Hehe surprisingly I haven't read a single Stephen King novel. Anyone ever read the Goosebumps series as a kid?? 

Omg Assassin's Creed... how do you like that game, Sanquis? I've been wanting to get itttzssszzzs.
*
Dream Fragment - "This Ship Can't Sink..."*

I slept ridiculously poorly last night because I was sick AND the heating in our building was broken.  :Pissed:  All I can remember is the following fragment:

I was standing on the deck of a very large ship. The weather was terrible: it was dark, gloomy, rainy, and extremely windy. I was getting very nervous when suddenly my fears were realized: I watched in horror as the ship began to turn in an enormous arch sideways until it was on its side in the water. I plummeted into the dark water and desperately tried to grasp for something solid... then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay Goosebumps!   :paranoid: 

Sadification that Mes doesn't post more dreams, she had some great lesbian ones  :Hi baby: 

I think I've had that dream too kind of.  In mine there were pirates and sharks too. That was four and half months ago?  It seems like it was this year  ::?:  

I like your purple background avatar better  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe thanks! I'm obsessed with having people change the colors around in my avatar because I don't want to change the avvy itself becauuusee...  :paranoid:  .. I'm just strange.


Slept about 8 hours last night, which is way more than I've been getting these past two weeks... Had lots of dreams but woke up still exhausted with an alarm, so can't remember much.  :Sad: 

*Fragments*

- Some dude decided to marry me, and I was too much of a chicken to say no, so I was walking around all miserable thinking about this. A was miserable about it too, which I was secretly happy about.

- I was a spy among these really evil people who had bad-ass super powers. The leader had this ability to tell what you were thinking by flossing his teeth..  ::wtf::  .. In any case, my fellow spy and I were discussing ways to bring them down from within when that guy came up behind us and started flossing his teeth. I tried my best to pull the floss out before he got any information, but suddenly my partner said urgently, "He knows." I dropped everything and began to run as fast as I could. Every time I looked back, I could see the evil guy just a block or so behind me. I quickly got really tired but did my best to push on. Eventually I was able to keep a slow but steady run. I made as many turns through buildings as I could to try to lose him. I ran into a woman who had some adolescent kids with her, and out of desperation I asked her for a hug. She was surprised but hugged me anyway and I cried and stuff... and then I looked back and noticed that the evil guy was nowhere to be seen, so that somehow meant that I had lost him forever. I was overjoyed and extremely relieved, so I abruptly said goodbye to the woman and went on my way.

----------


## Pancaka

LOL! Reminds me of a joke.
DC Benny
The whole thing's funny but specifically 1:22-1:28.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe thanks for da link!  ::D: 

*Fragment - Killer whales*

Omggg I can't believe I forgot about this dream until late in the afternoon! I was at a beach, and there were tons and tons of baby killer whales near the shore. I spent an extremely long time watching them, and I got to pet some of them as well. I would tap the surface of the water and they would come eagerly to me, like puppies. There were also adult killer whales in the water, but they were supposedly a bit unpredictable, so I refrained from jumping into the water.



*Fragment - Baby fish galore*

I had a really large fish tank that only had about a handful of different species of fish. Suddenly, every fish started to lay babies like they were the only fish left in existence and needed to repopulate the entire ocean.  ::shock::  Baby fish and eggs started spilling out of the tank in waves, and I had to scoop them up with my hands as quickly as I could to get them back in the tank. Many of them were immediately eaten by their parents, but there was still no end to the amount being born. Some of the babies turned out to be weird insect things... dear lord.

*Fragment - Rape*

Uhmm yeah. This dream made me feel quite violated upon waking, so I probably won't type it up here, but you can imagine what it was given the title.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> *Fragment - Rape*
> 
> Uhmm yeah. This dream made me feel quite violated upon waking, so I probably won't type it up here, but you can imagine what it was given the title.




I also had a rather odd dream last night that was sort of related, no rape but it was sex-related. I ended up embarrassing myself big time, when i woke up i was breathing heavily because i thought it was real. I had some side effects also. But i'm not going into any details at all. As of now, i can only hint and let people make their own conclusions  ::D: 

I cannot believe that i didn't read your journal earlier, its been interesting reading through all these as well as a chuckle here and there. *Adds to subscriptions*

----------


## Pancaka

> *Fragment - Killer whales*



 I know they have "killer" in the name, but they're just so cute  :tongue2: .





> *Fragment - Rape*



Ugh. I had one where I was a woman, and to keep from getting killed by some psycho, I had to offer myself. Glad that the dream skipped that part.

----------


## ninja9578

> tons and tons of baby killer whales near the shore. I spent an extremely long time watching them, and I got to pet some of them as well. I would tap the surface of the water and they would come eagerly to me, like puppies.



 ::content::   I love baby animals so much.





> This dream made me feel quite violated upon waking, so I probably won't type it up here, but you can imagine what it was given the title.



Do you want me to dream-beat someone up for you?  ::?:   Sounds like a bad dream.

----------


## mark

cool dream with the killer whales I bet that was a spectacular site!  :smiley: 

shame about that dream rape, that is not nice! It seems a few girls round here have been having similar dreams which is a real shame  :Sad:

----------


## Pancaka

> It seems a few girls round here have been having similar dreams which is a real shame



I noticed that as well. User, maniakalBycikle had a dream where someone else was raped. I find this all peculiar...is there a dream rapist, jumping from SC to SC  ::shock:: ?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I also had a rather odd dream last night that was sort of related, no rape but it was sex-related. I ended up embarrassing myself big time, when i woke up i was breathing heavily because i thought it was real. I had some side effects also. But i'm not going into any details at all. As of now, i can only hint and let people make their own conclusions 
> 
> I cannot believe that i didn't read your journal earlier, its been interesting reading through all these as well as a chuckle here and there. *Adds to subscriptions*



Hehe thanks LS!!  ::D: 

Hmmm, I think I may need some more details from that steamy dream of yours...  :Hi baby: 





> I know they have "killer" in the name, but they're just so cute .
> 
> Ugh. I had one where I was a woman, and to keep from getting killed by some psycho, I had to offer myself. Glad that the dream skipped that part.




Whoa, that's a crazy dream. Yeah killer whales are sooo cute!!  ::content::  The way they're named is unfortunate though.. it makes people think they're dangerous. Which they're notzszsz.





> Do you want me to dream-beat someone up for you?   Sounds like a bad dream.




 :Puppy dog eyes:  Yes pwease!!





> shame about that dream rape, that is not nice! It seems a few girls round here have been having similar dreams which is a real shame



That's weird...





> I noticed that as well. User, maniakalBycikle had a dream where someone else was raped. I find this all peculiar...is there a dream rapist, jumping from SC to SC ?



That is _really_ weird!

I wonder why a person would dream of such a thing, like what does it reflect?

----------


## ninja9578

> Yes pwease!!



Okay *goes to find Mes' attacker*





> I wonder why a person would dream of such a thing, like what does it reflect?



Being trapped and out of control.  You said that you're anxious about graduating in May right?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Okay *goes to find Mes' attacker*
> 
> 
> Being trapped and out of control.  You said that you're anxious about graduating in May right?




 ::doh::  Ooooh I bet you hit the nail right on the head. Yup. That must be it. *gulp*

----------


## ninja9578

> Hehe thanks! I'm obsessed with having people change the colors around in my avatar because I don't want to change the avvy itself becauuusee...  .. I'm just strange.



Teehee  ::chuckle::   I like that picture of you though, it's cute in a weird way.





> Ooooh I bet you hit the nail right on the head. Yup. That must be it. *gulp*



I'm sure it is, unless you have some secret fetish that you want to tell everyone about.  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> I wonder why a person would dream of such a thing, like what does it reflect?



well Burned up would probably be able to give you more info but Jung said DCs represent different aspects of our personality. Maybe it is representative of clashing personality traits but the question is what doe they represent?

----------


## Adam

Mes got a new Avvy  ::banana::

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Hehe thanks LS!! 
> 
> Hmmm, I think I may need some more details from that steamy dream of yours...



OMG!!! Your invading my mind  ::whyohwhy:: 

*Starts eating pencil shavings*

But yeah, details are simple.......  ::hump:: 

Loving the new avvy btw!  :Hi baby:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I'm sure it is, unless you have some secret fetish that you want to tell everyone about.



 ::ninja::  What have you heard??





> well Burned up would probably be able to give you more info but Jung said DCs represent different aspects of our personality. Maybe it is representative of clashing personality traits but the question is what doe they represent?



Hmm, interesting. Well, I probably won't spend time analyzing it unless it starts to happen regularly or something.





> Mes got a new Avvy



 ::dancingcow:: 





> OMG!!! Your invading my mind 
> 
> *Starts eating pencil shavings*
> 
> But yeah, details are simple....... 
> 
> Loving the new avvy btw!



Mmm, pencils..  :drool: 

And thanks man!  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*Dream 1 - MMORPG*

I was a character in a MMORPG, maybe World of Warcraft or something, although I've never played it. I was dressed as some generic warrior dude. I walked around a bunch of strange landscapes where the lighting was usually very dark, and eventually a few more characters joined my party to make a total of about 12. One of the characters looked like Xena, and another was a HUGE golden snake.  ::shock::  It really looked like a force to be reckoned with. I remember wishing I was that character instead.

It was now darker outside than ever, and it began to rain. We arrived at a gate that had some sort of switch in the middle of it. There was a monster on the other side, and my team agreed to go in and fight it. I went first and struck the switch with my sword to open the gate. I bravely bounded to the other side of the gate before it closed (there was a timer on it), and I immediately spotted the monster and ran at it. I struck it again and again with my sword, but it parried me every time. At the same time, a _second_ monster joined in. Annoyed, I looked around for my team and found them standing around, whistling, pretending like they didn't know what was going on, still on the original side of the gate!  :Pissed:  Assholes. So, it was up to me to defeat these guys, and I was rapidly losing my strength. I eventually developed a technique of running around to the monsters' backs and slashing them there as they were in mid hit, which is a technique used in many video games. My winning technique though was shaking the Wii remote (insert Twilight Zone music here. I was simultaneously fighting the actual battle _and_ sitting on the couch using a Wii remote.). I won the battle just in time to save any remainder of "health" that I had.


Oooh check this temple out:





*Dream 2 - Sexxxzszszsz*

I basically had sex with some football player type guy, which is one of the types of guys that I'm the least attracted to. Probably for this reason, I was feeling a bit guilty throughout the whole thing. He was a big guy, and I was expecting a certain something to be proportionally as large, but of course it wasn't.  ::chuckle::  I told him that we better use some protection, so he pulled out a female condom.  ::wtf::  I was like, hell no! and made him find a male condom instead. I volunteered to put it on myself and ended up having a lot of trouble. I got a bunch of air bubbles stuck in it, and I had unrolled it all the way before slipping it on... oi. So, after opening three separate condoms, I finally got it on properly. By this time, the mood had been puked on, chopped up, and killed. We still went on with the sexing though, and it felt incredibly good (Heh. Should have been a dream sign right there!). Some idiot kid decided to run into the room at that time, and my football player guy had to go off and get rid of the kid..  Bah.



Female condom in all its glory:

----------


## Pancaka

> *Dream 1 - MMORPG*



lol. All I could think about was "Yahtzee" saying "MuMORPuhGuhr!" Lol. Nice one though. I've had a few dreams like that, where I'm in the game and playing it all at once. Had that happen with movies too.





> *Dream 2 - Sexxxzszszsz*



 ::makeitstop::  :Hi baby:

----------


## Sanquis

> *Dream 1 - MMORPG*
> 
> I was a character in a MMORPG, maybe World of Warcraft or something, although I've never played it. I was dressed as some generic warrior dude. I walked around a bunch of strange landscapes where the lighting was usually very dark, and eventually a few more characters joined my party to make a total of about 12. 
> 
>  I remember wishing I was that character instead.
> 
> It was now darker outside than ever, and it began to rain. We arrived at a gate that had some sort of switch in the middle of it. There was a monster on the other side, and my team agreed to go in and fight it. I went first and struck the switch with my sword to open the gate. I bravely bounded to the other side of the gate before it closed (there was a timer on it), and I immediately spotted the monster and ran at it. I struck it again and again with my sword, but it parried me every time. At the same time, a _second_ monster joined in. *Annoyed, I looked around for my team and found them standing around, whistling, pretending like they didn't know what was going on, still on the original side of the gate!* Assholes. So, it was up to me to defeat these guys, and I was rapidly losing my strength. I eventually developed a technique of running around to the monsters' backs and slashing them there as they were in mid hit, which is a technique used in many video games. My winning technique though was shaking the Wii remote (insert Twilight Zone music here. I was simultaneously fighting the actual battle _and_ sitting on the couch using a Wii remote.). I won the battle just in time to save any remainder of "health" that I had.



Lol those guys are a perfect example of the average player on an MMORPG. "Let the other guy (or girl >_>) do it, he'll do fine!"

@secks  ::banana::  I had secks dream tonight too ZOMG. *More twilight zone music*

----------


## ninja9578

> He was a big guy, and I was expecting a certain something to be proportionally as large, but of course it wasn't.



 ::lmao:: 

Why were you having so much trouble with the condoms  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> lol. All I could think about was "Yahtzee" saying "MuMORPuhGuhr!" Lol. Nice one though. I've had a few dreams like that, where I'm in the game and playing it all at once. Had that happen with movies too.



Hehe!! Yeah, it's good stuff.  :boogie: 





> Lol those guys are a perfect example of the average player on an MMORPG. "Let the other guy (or girl >_>) do it, he'll do fine!"
> 
> @secks  I had secks dream tonight too ZOMG. *More twilight zone music*



Haaa, that stuff actually happens?  ::lol::  Wusses. 

Seckz!  ::banana:: 





> Why were you having so much trouble with the condoms



I don't know.  :tongue2:  It's very uncharacteristic of me, I assure you...  :paranoid:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*Dream 1 - Brief lucid*

Technique: None

I was walking around a girls' locker room, which was partially a bathroom. I usually do a RC whenever I'm in a bathroom, so I thought I'd do one here for kicks and giggles. I plugged my nose, and I could still breathe through it. Huh... that's funny.  :tongue2:  I plugged it again and again. Whoa, this was so bizarre... why am I able to do this IRL all of a sudden? Could it possibly be that I'm dreaming? Right now?? At this moment?? This... dream??  ::o:  Everything was incredibly realistic. There was nothing but my RCs to help convince me that I was dreaming. I warily came to terms with my discovery and spent some time examining things around me...  It was all just too realistic for me to attempt to fly or anything. Yeesh. *more twilight zone music*

----------


## mark

:boogie: nice one on that lucid mes  :smiley: 

I love it when a RC is so shocking like that and there is nothing bad about looking round sometimes we can find some incredibly beautiful things in dreams just by looking

----------


## Siиdяed

That's so utterly _not_ what I'd do if I were in a dream about a girl's locker room.

----------


## mark

> That's so utterly _not_ what I'd do if I were in a dream about a girl's locker room.



 ::chuckle::  he he I am with you on that one  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was a spy among these really evil people who had bad-ass super powers. The leader had this ability to tell what you were thinking by flossing his teeth..



One of the trippier things I've read today--and I've been on DV quite a bit.  ::lol:: 





> I was walking around a girls' locker room, which was partially a bathroom. I usually do a RC whenever I'm in a bathroom, so I thought I'd do one here for kicks and giggles.



I wish I'd learn to do that!  I keep saying I'm going to, but I manage to forget 90% of the time.  I've had a lot of those lucids where I'm just not sure enough to do something I'd regret, but less often lately, I think.

Hey Mes, I thought of something else I wanted to ask you about Dawkins speech.  Did it seem like he was mostly preaching to the choir, or were a lot of the questions and comments adversarial?  I imagine he's so popular now that a lot of his "choir" try to see him, rather than people who might be opposed.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> nice one on that lucid mes 
> 
> I love it when a RC is so shocking like that and there is nothing bad about looking round sometimes we can find some incredibly beautiful things in dreams just by looking



Yeah, totally!  ::D:  I love just observing things.





> That's so utterly _not_ what I'd do if I were in a dream about a girl's locker room.



 ::o:  Sindred!! Awesome new avvy. 





> he he I am with you on that one



Yeah. I suppose I had used up all my kinkyness in last night's dream.





> One of the trippier things I've read today--and I've been on DV quite a bit. 
> 
> I wish I'd learn to do that!  I keep saying I'm going to, but I manage to forget 90% of the time.  I've had a lot of those lucids where I'm just not sure enough to do something I'd regret, but less often lately, I think.



Bah, I know what you mean. See, I once had a bit of an "accident" in bed at an embarrassingly grown up age because of a bathroom dream, and I'll be damned if I ever let that happen again.  :tongue2:  So, it's not too difficult for me to remember to RC in the bathroom.





> Hey Mes, I thought of something else I wanted to ask you about Dawkins speech.  Did it seem like he was mostly preaching to the choir, or were a lot of the questions and comments adversarial?  I imagine he's so popular now that a lot of his "choir" try to see him, rather than people who might be opposed.



Unfortunately, it really was more preaching to the choir. In fact, the first few rows didn't laugh at any of his jokes because they had all heard them before! One of the questions at the end was about precisely that fact - the guy pointed out that it was mostly atheists coming to his lectures and buying his books, and *not* the people whose eyes he's trying to open. I can't remember what he said in reply, but you should definitely watch the Q&A section of the lecture. But yeah. I was sort of disappointed that no one asked anything adversarial. In fact, *my* question seemed the most so!  ::shock::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Unfortunately, it really was more preaching to the choir. In fact, the first few rows didn't laugh at any of his jokes because they had all heard them before! One of the questions at the end was about precisely that fact - the guy pointed out that it was mostly atheists coming to his lectures and buying his books, and *not* the people whose eyes he's trying to open. I can't remember what he said in reply, but you should definitely watch the Q&A section of the lecture. But yeah. I was sort of disappointed that no one asked anything adversarial. In fact, *my* question seemed the most so!



I figured that; I wouldn't mind since I'm in his choir, but I figured the only people lining up for his tickets would be fans.  Oh well, they're doing better now than ever.  Have you seen The Four Horsemen video?  I've really started liking Hitchens; I just got done with "God is Not Great".  He's such a prick on TV, I love him.

Ok, I gotta find that video; did you tell me where it is?  Maybe if I go to Youtube and search for it.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Sindred!! Awesome new avvy.



Same to you. You look totally hot sexy kinda funny looking.  ::?: 

In a good way?  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Same to you. You look totally hot sexy kinda funny looking. 
> 
> In a good way?



Yeah. I'm not the pose-for-the-camera-in-a-serious-manner-pretending-to-be-something-I'm-not kind of girl.  :wink2:  We get enough of those around here.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh, forgot to say, I'll be gone for the next 5-6 says. Going to Seattle. Limited internet access. Poo poo.

*Dream 1 - Russian Army!*

The Russian Army came to my area to recruit people. I immediately went to sign up, though I later couldn't understand why on earth I would do this..  ::?:  Anyway, I went into a big holding room where they were presumably going to interview us or whatever, but instead a huge group of us were smushed into an otherwise empty room, and the door was shut behind us. Someone screamed that they were going to gas us!  ::shock::  *mumble*Never trust the Russians*mumble* I got really scared and grabbed the nearest person for support (who happened to be a really hot guy, heh). I couldn't believe this was happening. Suddenly, the door opened again and some officials came in, took one look at us, and decided that it was off to the guillotine for all of us! I started to cry and make a really big fuss, so one of the officials gave me a Russian reading test to determine if I was worthy of the army. I did horribly because I could hardly see the words, but one of them had pity on me, and they let me live.

I got dressed in a uniform and wandered off somewhere, awaiting instructions, and completely regretting this whole thing. Luckily, everywhere I went seemed to be an extraordinarily hot Russian soldier guy. It was fun to hear nothing but Russian in this dream (mine are usually in English).

Later on, during some assignment related to the army, I got taken as a hostage and locked in a room. I escaped by making a really messy hole in the wall, so after the event, my dad took me back to the room and showed me the proper way to escape.



Eek, my head hurts from more dreams coming back to me. Must - resist - ..

----------


## mark

> *Dream 1 - Russian Army!* ..



cool dream although it sounds intense with being upset  :Sad:  I had one similar with not wanting to die its not nice.

Still on the plus side atleast you had something good to look at ha ha  :wink2: 

Yeah I saw yesterday that you were Russian (sorry if i misunderstood what I read and your actually not), how long you been in America? Do you like it?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> cool dream although it sounds intense with being upset  I had one similar with not wanting to die its not nice.
> 
> Still on the plus side atleast you had something good to look at ha ha 
> 
> Yeah I saw yesterday that you were Russian (sorry if i misunderstood what I read and your actually not), how long you been in America? Do you like it?




Oh yeah!  ::D:  I was actually just 5 years old when I moved here, so I'm more Russian-American than anything. It's definitely easier to live here than it is there.  :paranoid:

----------


## mark

> Oh yeah!  I was actually just 5 years old when I moved here, so I'm more Russian-American than anything. It's definitely easier to live here than it is there.



lol fair enough ha ha  I imagine its much warmer there to  :smiley: 

I was asking because I have been wounder about moving to another country and I thought you may have been ideally placed to give your opinion

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> lol fair enough ha ha  I imagine its much warmer there to 
> 
> I was asking because I have been wounder about moving to another country and I thought you may have been ideally placed to give your opinion



Where ya thinking of moving to? I want to do the same, actually, at least for a little bit. Anywhere English speaking would be a plus of course.

----------


## mark

> Where ya thinking of moving to? I want to do the same, actually, at least for a little bit. Anywhere English speaking would be a plus of course.



hmm I am not to sure to be honest I was just looking at some options, a few month back I came really really close to getting a job in Dubai but that never worked out.

I was thinking about America or something but I have a few things to do first, like I need to get some kind of qualification's because I dont want to go somewhere to be on minimum wage lol

----------


## Pancaka

> hmm I am not to sure to be honest I was just looking at some options, a few month back I came really really close to getting a job in Dubai but that never worked out.
> 
> I was thinking about America or something but I have a few things to do first, like I need to get some kind of qualification's because I dont want to go somewhere to be on minimum wage lol



Nah. I wouldn't go for America...and I already live here. I want to either move to the U.K. or France or something. If things get better by the time I have to start making those decisions, I'll probably just stay, but right now...America just plain sucks.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hmmm I dunno if I'm just overly patriotic or what, but I really enjoy living here. Well, "here" means Madison for me, which has always had a really good reputation. But I'd love to live in Boston or in San Francisco as well... I hear nothing but good things about those places!  :smiley:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Hmmm I dunno if I'm just overly patriotic or what, but I really enjoy living here. Well, "here" means Madison for me, which has always had a really good reputation. But I'd love to live in Boston or in *San Francisco* as well... I hear nothing but good things about those places!



I would love to live in San Francisco, i've been there twice on holiday and it has to be one of my favourite places, and whats better is that it is like within driving distance of tons of nice places like Yosemite. I really want to go again, and i will do in the next few years  :boogie:  (hopefully  ::roll:: )

----------


## mark

Pancaka - well I live in the UK and I am trying to escape it ha ha to many chavs and its WAY to expensive

Mes - is San Fransisco the place with the huge hills and trams yeah? looks nice there especially with the fog in the morning that partially covers the bridge. (dam I hope I have the right place here  :Oops: ).

I dont know much about boston or Madison what are they like (dot you live near moonbeam?)

lucid seeker - so you would suggest it then? am would love to travel round America so anywhere you can suggest will go on my list lol

----------


## Pancaka

> Pancaka - well I live in the UK and I am trying to escape it ha ha to many chavs and its WAY to *expensive*
> 
> Mes - is San Fransisco the place with the huge hills and trams yeah? looks nice there especially with the fog in the morning that partially covers the bridge. (dam I hope I have the right place here ).



 I've heard. My father has been to the U.K. once (I think once...)

Yeah. You've got that right. Only place with those cable cars left.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> lucid seeker - so you would suggest it then? am would love to travel round America so anywhere you can suggest will go on my list lol



Okay, i can give you a list of where i would recommend. These are places i have been and i strongly recommend them simply because they were such great experiences.

San Francisco - I would DEFINATELY recommend this to you simply because of the atmosphere there, its so laid back and you can do so much. When i last went back in August i went for a run up to the Golden Gate Bridge, and my god, it was awesome. The Japanese Tea Garden was pretty cool also, its a really nice place and the mist actually adds to the atmosphere and experience, it usually clears up during the day but overall it is very nice place to go, a very good experience, especially China Town, definitely go there!!!

Yosemite - What can i say? It was on of the best places i have ever been to, the scenery literally is breathtaking. There are many hikes, bike trails and walks that you can go on, but the scenery is well worth it, and if your in San Francisco (should you go), you are fairly close to Yosemite, so you should definately go. El Capitan is awesome, as well as the half dome. If you ever go to Glacier Point you will know what i mean about beautiful scenery, i am going to go back there some day since it was one of the most greatest experiences i have ever had, it literally is breathtaking. In fact i took some video footage when i went last August, i uploaded it as a video which i removed, but if your interested, i could fish it out off my computer and re-upload it.

This is taken from Glacier Point



It looks even better in the sunset and the winter even. 

I would add more places, but i want to highlight these two places since they are place i know anyone would like.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Mes - is San Fransisco the place with the huge hills and trams yeah? looks nice there especially with the fog in the morning that partially covers the bridge. (dam I hope I have the right place here ).



Yea that's it.  Seattle is kind of similar.  The weather there is mild year round, both places.  SF is very expensive to live.  If I was going to live in California, I'd live in San Diego.





> I dont know much about boston or Madison what are they like (dot you live near moonbeam?)



I live about 4-5 hours north of Madison.  I've never even really been there since I moved up here; only driven thru.  I need to go spend some time there.

Mark I think if you are going to leave England you should move to the U.S.  It's got a lot of different kinds of places to live, so you could probably find somewhere you liked.

----------


## Pancaka

> Mark I think if you are going to leave England you should move to the U.S.  It's got a lot of different kinds of places to live, so you could probably find somewhere you liked.



I can agree with that. America definitely has some nice places and in some cases its cheap, but not as convenient and more...I don't really even know how to describe it.

----------


## mark

thanks for the replies guys  :smiley:  and yeah lucid seeker that does look like a lovely place  :smiley: 

Anyway I think I should stop spamming mes DJ  ::chuckle::  ha ha

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe no prob!  ::D:  I love spam in my DJ! Madison is a really great place, and the state of Wisconsin is awesome in general. It's unique because the residents there feel a sort of patriotism to their state, which you don't really find anywhere else. It's a bit of an oasis in terms of other things like great health care access.. it's a liberal place.. etc. But, I think that if you have never been to the states before, a place like San Francisco or Boston would be best for the first while because you're at least a little bit familiar with those places, and they do have a bit more noteceable of a culture to them. For instance, if I were to move to England, I'd probably move to London than Brighton, which I know next to nothing about.

Okay I'll try to keep this short since I'm not at home..  :paranoid: 

*Dream 1 - Elephant Ride in India*

I was in a really poor area of India, and we were off on a nice ride on our elephants!  ::D:  I was amazed just how well I was able to ride mine.. or even stay on top of it in the first place! We rode up a really steep hill, and from then on we rode right on the edge of a cliff. So, to my left was the cliff and the poor village below, and to my right was a forest. I looked left and out across the village and noticed just how lovely it was, despite the destitute. It was built alongside the natural landscape rather than in place of it. 

I looked ahead of me, in the direction we were going, and saw probably one of the most beautiful sights I have ever seen in a dream. In the center of two mountains was a huge palace. It resembled the Taj Mahal and also a Russian church kind of structure. The sun was setting somewhere near it, so it looked like it was bathed in a sea of gold. The scene was absolutely magical, and I couldn't wait to get there with my elephant...

Sadly, the dream ended shortly after that.  :Sad: 

 

*Dream 2 - Date-a-Scientist*

 ::lol::  Okie. So, there were two very prominent scientists who, shockingly, weren't old. They weren't older than about 40. They were both tall, had black hair, and were devastatingly handsome. One was white and a tad on the shy/dorky side, which was cute. The other was Asian or at least half Asian or something, and he was like the epitome of cool. He had that Asian pop star kind of look. So, both of these guys were out to impress me (hehe  ::smitten::  I'm so special). The white guy gave an inspiring lecture about something science-related, while the Asian one sang a song.

I think in the end I went with the Asian one, just because singing a song really well is usually more of a chick magnet than giving a lecture..  ::wtf::

----------


## ChrissyMaria

lol you always seem to have dreams about hot guys, i liked your russian army dream, that was insane! 

you've got quite a vivid imagination there hun  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> lol you always seem to have dreams about hot guys, i liked your russian army dream, that was insane! 
> 
> you've got quite a vivid imagination there hun



Hehe thanks!!  ::D:  What can I say. Damn hormones!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Hehe thanks!!  What can I say. Damn hormones!



oh don't worry i have similar dreams, aside from joining the army part lol

I usually dream about cute guys too, and the occasional cute girl, but yea my hormones are raging more now then EVER in my life, is 22 the age when you peak or something?

anyways, i love reading your dreams, their funny lol

----------


## mark

Thanks for the info Mes  :smiley:  I appreciate it all 





> *Dream 1 - Elephant Ride in India*





I love the sound of that  :smiley:  there is nothing better then a dream were something with beautiful like that, nice addition of the picture there to really adds to the visualisation





> *Dream 2 - Date-a-Scientist*



 ::rolllaugh::  ha ha I love it, I was quite surprised that a scientist featured in your dream, its not often you see a girl who is into that type of person  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Well I was feeling really lazy about writing this dream all day, but I'm not gonna get anywhere in terms of improving recall and LDing if I keep that kind of mentality up.

*Dream - Mormon hot stuff*

I was walking around with a Mormon guy. He was tall, had blond hair, and was smokin' hot.  :Hi baby:  I had promised myself to not jump into any kind of relationship, but he was so hot that I couldn't help but walk closer and closer to him until I was practically molding myself into him.

Now, here's the cool part. He took me and a couple of my friends on an airplane ride. It was a very tiny plane for a maximum of four passengers or something, so it felt like you were practically flying on your own. There were no proper seat belts, so I gripped the seat in front of me as tightly as I could and off we went! The take-off felt like going down a huge roller coaster drop. My stomach turned inside out, and I was screaming from both fright and delight. I kept my eyes shut for the first minute, and then I forced myself to open them. We were way up high, and the scenery below me was breathtaking. There were mountains, rivers, grassy plains... 

When I finally felt secure enough to let go of the seat in front of me, the pilot (the hot Mormon guy) flew the plane upside down! I renewed my screaming, and he kept going in circles and this way and that - I kept my eyes open and watched as the ground switched from being below me to above me and back again... It was fantastic, both emotionally and visually.

We finally landed in a small river (the plane could float on the water). Everyone but the pilot jumped into the water and grabbed hold of little rings that hung off the back of the plane. The pilot slowly drove the plane through the water, like a boat, as we hung on to the rings and were dragged behind. I felt very relaxed until someone wondered if the pilot would dare to suddenly take off and have us flying through the air with nothing to hold on to but little rings.   ::shock::  I immediately scrambled back on board. I momentarily got myself caught in a bit of the motor or something but regained my seat just as the plane was taking off once again. The flight was filled with more stomach-ache inducing tricks. We flew down a street in a residential area, and the pilot flew the plane about a hair away from a man's head. The man, wearing black rimmed glasses (HOT) and a suit (HOT) didn't seem to mind.

Eventually we got back to the Mormon guy's house, and we were standing around attending to his grandmother, who was in the process of dying. The consensus was that she had about an hour or two left to live. The Mormon guy didn't seem to get it though because as he was leaving, he told me to tell his grandmother that he would see her in the morning. The way he told me this was very hot, by the way - he whispered it into my ear, standing very close to me. In fact he whispered the same phrase to me about 5 consecutive times. I'm quite sure I was controlling the dream at that point - I didn't want him to leave!  :tongue2:  Anyway, he eventually did go, and everyone else in the house looked at me with guarded envy because we were close to being an item.

I walked over to his grandmother who had morphed into some kind of sea creature that her grandkids were trying to keep underwater. It was very bizarre. Sometime later, she started to rapidly recover from whatever deadly ailment she had. Meh??

I realized I had learned something as the dream was ending: I could totally overlook this guy's religious beliefs because he was AWESOME!!! Grin Actually, this enlightened sense of acceptance has stayed with me throughout the day.




Omg hang on... something else is coming back to me...

----------


## Jdeadevil

Wow, that last dream was like a whole busy day, but in a dream! And it did get a bit strange when his gran morphed into a sea creature, hehe

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Teehee!!  ::D:  Yeah it was pretty epic. Didn't even realize it until I started to type it all out. Thanks JD!

----------


## oniman7

Why haven't you posted here in 8 months? I find it hard to believe you haven't had any dreams in that time.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah well I stopped coming to DV for dream-related things.  ::lol::  And I'm  drunk. Where's that drunk thread......

----------


## Sigurd

Haha, i enjoy reading dream journals. They help with understanding of my world. I make connections.

----------

